# PSA



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm really going to try my best and not discuss politics. I'm not saying that I'll stop cold turkey, but I will gradually decrease my views, opinions, and such. 

I don't benefit any and I know that some others don't as well. Other than killing some time, it serves nothing, as nothing will change in the long run anyways. 

So.....I've made my pledge and my pledge is my word. If I sincerely offended some, you have my sincere apology.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm really going to try my best and not discuss politics. I'm not saying that I'll stop cold turkey, but I will gradually decrease my views, opinions, and such.
> 
> I don't benefit any and I know that some others don't as well. Other than killing some time, it serves nothing, as nothing will change in the long run anyways.
> 
> So.....I've made my pledge and my pledge is my word. If I sincerely offended some, you have my sincere apology.


You could blame it on excessive drinking. 
No apologies necessary to me, I'm worst then you'll ever be.
I also apologize if I offended anyone, lol.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

My thoughts on folks being offended, innocently by me is; "get a life!"...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I


mdi said:


> My thoughts on folks being offended, innocently by me is; "get a life!"...


Im trying to suck up to Paratrooper,,, hoping to get my hands on those Unfired Taurus revolvers.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I really wish that I could do the same. But I've got to do all I can to try and convince others what's at stake come November if the Democrats take control of all three branches of government. Whether it be on this forum or others including my friends, neighbors and relatives. This is an on going battle that we can never give up.

Win or lose, I'd much rather be part of the solution to preserve our Constitutional Republic and the principles of which this country was originally founded on. Then to sit back keep my mouth shut and hope that others succeed. What if we all gave up? Where would we be then? The only way we can win is to get as many people involved in this process. Even if it means holding your nose and voting for the lessor of two evils.

We've got to look at the big picture, it's not just about guns, it's our entire Bill of Rights that we stand to lose. With the blessings of the Democrat Party these radical groups are tearing down historical monuments and vandalizing war memorials. They wish to change our national anthem and abolish or defund law enforcement. They want to pull books off shelves and ban the viewing of movies they deem unacceptable, movies such as "Gone With the Wind". Companies in the name of political correctness are changing the branding of well known products. Will book burning rallies be next? *"Where they burn books, they will also ultimately burn people."-- Heinrich Heine, German poet.*

The social and news media conglomerates are trying to suppress and censor free speech. They embrace globalism, socialism and one world order. Our public education system have become Leftist indoctrination centers as are colleges and universities. When will it stop?

Once they've succeeded in erasing our entire history all of the sacrifices that were made to preserve our way of life will be meaningless. The Declaration of Independence and Constitution will be nothing more than worthless pieces of paper. Is that what we really want?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When you stand up for what you believe you are going to offend people.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Kudos, Para.,,,,,I got booted from one forum for expressing my self.....so now I take the pledge with you.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> I really wish that I could do the same. But I've got to do all I can to try and convince others what's at stake come November if the Democrats take control of all three branches of government. Whether it be on this forum or others including my friends, neighbors and relatives. This is an on going battle that we can never give up.
> 
> Win or lose, I'd much rather be part of the solution to preserve our Constitutional Republic and the principles of which this country was originally founded on. Then to sit back keep my mouth shut and hope that others succeed. What if we all gave up? Where would we be then? The only way we can win is to get as many people involved in this process. Even if it means holding your nose and voting for the lessor of two evils.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. People sit back and think. "Well, that could never happen here". Well Biden has already said he's going to appoint Beto ORourke to take our AR's. Now I don't claim that everyone needs one, but I believe that whether I want to own one or not, that is my decision. Why do the Anti gun forces believe that owning one makes you more dangerous than not? They have simply decided that those guns are for no purpose Other than killing large numbers of people, and therefore nobody should be allowed to own one. If we apply those highly biased decisions to our society and choices in general, there will be no choices left. Your only option will be the party line. That is no different than Dictatorial COMMUNISM.

WAKE UP FOLKS...if we don't fight for the Conservative anti Democrat platform, our country and our freedoms are going the way of the Dinosaurs. I won't willingly stand by and let that happen, so I do not apologize for taking a strong stand against the Democrats and the Left and the Left Media. They foretell the end of personal freedom for us all. Do not allow them to succeed. I mean no personal offense to anyone however nobody has convinced me so far why any of the Left's political positions or attitudes on permissible conduct are correct. I simply can not tolerate their self righteous shaming and conduct.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Kudos, Para.,,,,,I got booted from one forum for expressing my self.....so now I take the pledge with you.


That is the danger of a moderated forum. Not free speech and if you cross the mods, watch out. OTOH, if you give in everywhere your opposition will never be supported and grow.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Internet forums are private property, just like any other business. I'm a member of a m/c forum who used to have a P&R section.

It got so bad over the years, that they did away with it. A few still try and sneak some P&R stuff in, but they are warned. 

P&R never turns out good. It never will. I'm quite sure that there are plenty of P&R forums to be had. I'll NEVER be a member of one though. 

Screw that...................


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The moderators are pretty lenient on this forum. They seem , which is not unreasonable to allow most long time credible members to hash it out. 
We all seem to catch each other before falling. 
I Love You Guys.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree! This forum has been great.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am in a boat forum and they had a political section. It’s been shut down several times. One member complained to the Boat manufacturer whose name is associated with the site, they complained to the mods and it got shut down permanently. Freedom of speech does not exist on a moderated forum. Your kidding yourself if you think so.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Opinions matter! Speak out and discuss them. They can be heated but in the end there is a common ground for all of us. Protect the "Second Amendment" and support the Constitution without them we are screwed!!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I offer a blanket apology to all who read my crabby posts recently.
It seems that I have a serious aversion to those who prefer to speak as an author and think like a scribe.
If that confuses you it's ok, it may become clearer.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I offer a blanket apology to all who read my crabby posts recently.
> It seems that I have a serious aversion to those who prefer to speak as an author and think like a scribe.
> If that confuses you it's ok, it may become clearer.
> 
> GW


COVID is making us all a little intolerant lately. Oh, and the looting and burning isn't helping either. I've said several times lately anybody tries to burn my house is going to wish they hadn't. I'm usually not quite that forthright about things but this situation in society has me concerned about things. Everybody is on edge. It will eventually calm down.........I hope!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> COVID is making us all a little intolerant lately. Oh, and the looting and burning isn't helping either. I've said several times lately anybody tries to burn my house is going to wish they hadn't. I'm usually not quite that forthright about things but this situation in society has me concerned about things. Everybody is on edge. It will eventually calm down.........I hope!


Agreed!

In all of my 65 yrs., I've never seen the kind of BS that's going on. It's as if some cities are just giving up and turning everything over to the looters and rioters.

I have several friends in LE. Most are very unhappy and thinking of an early retirement, or finding another career altogether.

It's getting to the point, that many are looking for a confrontation with a cop. They have been empowered and emboldened.

As a cop, if you start questioning your judgement and decision making ability, it can be devastating. Many feel as if they have been abandoned.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Agree, feeling abandoned. 
If it looks n acts like a duck, if it quacks like a duck, you ARE being abandoned !!
Not just a feeling


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Who ever experienced our elected officials kow towing to looter's, arsonists, and vandals? I remember the 1968 riots in Chicago. He was an old carpetbagger, but Richard J. Daley said" Shoot to kill or maim." Got a handle on THAT riot real quick.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Agreed!
> As a cop, if you start questioning your judgement and decision making ability, it can be devastating. Many feel as if they have been abandoned.


they better not question too much or it could be fatal. I dont blame them at all. It's as if no matter what they do it is wrong. And look at those folks who stood in front of their home yesterday with guns. Now one of the local prosecutors is saying she going to go after them? What is happening? It's like the world is turned upside down. How do any of the police know how to act? Nobody has their back when what they should,be doing is arresting anybody who burns or loots.

well, I won't go easily if it happens to me. I'll take a few with me for sure. These elected officials should all be removed from office also when they start threatening the underpinnings of society. The day I am told I am in the wrong for defending my own home is the day I'll Die, because I will always defend my family and myself. I will use deadly force to protect my family. Effin politicians have all lost their minds.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> they better not question too much or it could be fatal. I dont blame them at all. It's as if no matter what they do it is wrong. And look at those folks who stood in front of their home yesterday with guns. Now one of the local prosecutors is saying she going to go after them? What is happening? It's like the world is turned upside down. How do any of the police know how to act? Nobody has their back when what they should,be doing is arresting anybody who burns or loots.
> 
> well, I won't go easily if it happens to me. I'll take a few with me for sure. These elected officials should all be removed from office also when they start threatening the underpinnings of society. The day I am told I am in the wrong for defending my own home is the day I'll Die, because I will always defend my family and myself. I will use deadly force to protect my family. Effin politicians have all lost their minds.


Go after them for what? Oh, I expect "Brandishing". Our elected officials are so afraid of being un- PC that they cave in to the mob. BLM and it's cohorts are nothing more than and organized band of looter's and arsonist's. They are very curiously silent when talk of Black on Black shootings in Chicago and other cities are mentioned.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BLM couldn't care less about black on black crime. That doesn't fit their narrow agenda and narrative.

They know that they can't do anything about it, cause it's rampant and out-of-control. That........and the fact, that there's no money to be made in addressing it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tangof said:


> Go after them for what? Oh, I expect "Brandishing". Our elected officials are so afraid of being un- PC that they cave in to the mob. BLM and it's cohorts are nothing more than and organized band of looter's and arsonist's. They are very curiously silent when talk of Black on Black shootings in Chicago and other cities are mentioned.


You never hear much of anything about black on black crime here. It's just when it's Black and White involved that it's in the headlines, yet most of the gun crime in this community is black on black and drug related.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To understand what they are doing read " Rules for Radicals" they want to turn society turned upside down and destroy the social bulwarks that hold it together like families, faith, police, and next go after the military again just like the late 60s and 70s.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I could be pretty easily convinced that it’s all part of the Grand Chinese plan.....first, release a virus to destroy the free world economy, second somehow incite protests against the police, military and government and pit citizen against citizen, third, get the radical elements to work tirelessly to burn down and loot cities, tear down historical figures, remove all authority, occupy areas and declare them to be autonomous, and get radical elements to proclaim that if the government doesn’t give us what we want, we’re going to burn it all down and start over.

perfect entry point for a Communist Dictator to take over, enter China which, by the way, Biden says is not our problem. Oh and did I add, hire a bumbling dymentia ridden old man Who says China is not a concern for us to be the opposition party candidate? Yup, that’s part of the plan too


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Communist 45 step plan to destroy America on full throttle. Do not kid yourself.


----------

